# Darkened fur around privates



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I have no advice but want to welcome you to GRF and let you know you have a very good looking girl there. Please make yourself at home here.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Stella is gorgeous!
Licking can stain fur to a darker color, often a coppery red. If her privates don't look red and swollen, it's probably nothing to worry about, but if you're not sure, I'd let a vet check it out.

My Pudden's "pipi" area is also darker stained from occasional licking


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My Maggie had stained fur there as well. Saliva turns the fur dark. Maggie never had a UTI or any other female problems, but just normal cleaning herself seemed to do it. I think it's common.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

what a cutie


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

No idea either but she is stunning!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I will say that if a dog is drinking well water this might contribute to stains in the genitals. Water with a higher iron content with minerals produce this. Both my dogs(my former cocker) and my Maggie have this. It can probably be a different color to pinpoint to a specific mineral. Being high iron here, we have a red-rust hue in color. This has never caused any health issues with my dogs.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Welcome. Stella is a cutie! How old do you think she is?


----------



## patmycan (May 27, 2010)

C's Mom said:


> Welcome. Stella is a cutie! How old do you think she is?


They thought she was about three years old. Thanks to everybody for the compliments and helpful comments.

A couple more pics of her and my girlfriend.


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

Like others have mentioned, licking can cause this. 

Chloe had very dark fur around her private area. She also used to lick her paws on my couch, and yep, my couch turned a rust color there, and we have public water here.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Stella is a lucky girl!!! Congratulations. You might want to ask the vet if Stella has an inverted vulva. Ruby has this and most of the time it doesn't cause a problem. Sometimes it does become infected and she needs a dose of antibiotics.


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

Best of luck and years of health with your new pup!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

No help on your question, but she sure is adorable!! Whatever mix she is, it sure looks good on her!


----------

